# Dvd Copying



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey up folks. Wonder if someone could shed some light on a problem i have been having when copying dvd's. When i've dowloaded a torrent to my p.c they play back perfectly, when i copy them to disc using Nero 7 the lip sync is out. It's as though the sound has become detached from the picture. Can anyone help me try to work out what's going on and hopefully it's a simple thing to sort out.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

What format is the video and once it is on DVD what are you playing it back on when you see the sync issue.

It could be lots of things, the audio sample rate, a file multiplexing error or drive access speed being the biggest suspects

Andy


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

The files are AVI files some are rar files that have been unpacked. I play the disc back on my Sony DAV DZ 100 player. Files are put onto 4X discs (+ discs). Not sure what you mean by multiplex.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya

Whats the format/compression of the AVI's (eg divx, mpeg1, vcd etc).

Multiplexing is the combination of the audio and video information into a single stream of data, sometimes ias is the most common error the audio sample rate is set at 41Khz for the application but the file is 48K hz then the audio will play back at the wrong speed.

Anyway, it sounds like you are playing back the AVI's in thier original format from DVDR in your player. So this would rule out the multiplex thing as that only becomes an issue when you do a conversion intothe standard DVD VOB format.

Do the dvds youve made play ok in the PC, if so what player application are you using. if they do I suspect its a setup thing on your Sony Player.

Are the AVI's 30 frames per second (US standard) as this could also look odd as the player must convert on the fly for your telly usually by dropping frames, whereas the PC doesn't have to as the PC screen refreshes much quicker and so can display all frames.

anyway all speculation on my point at the mo, once we know the framerate and format we should have a better idea. do a right click and get the properties on the AVI's and hopefully we can work out whats up.

cheers

Andy


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

foztex said:


> Hiya
> 
> Whats the format/compression of the AVI's (eg divx, mpeg1, vcd etc).
> 
> ...


Hi mate cheers for the reply, here is the info you need

Video

frame rate = 23 frames p/sec

data rate = 140 kbps

video compression = divx codec

video sample size = 12 bit

Audio

audio format = mpeg layer-3

bit rate = 121kbps

Hope this helps. I'm not the only person having this problem. I dug deeper and it seems people that have downloaded the same files are having similar problems.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had the same problem Gav but not with all files. It may be something to do with how the original flies were encoded perhaps to be NTSC compliant rather than for PAL?

Dunno mate, I'd like to know the answer too.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

most times this is caused by trying to convert from nstc to pal and visa versa (ie 23 to 25 frames per second) , make sure your convertion software is setup right and rip the sound using virtualdub and use the .wav as the sound source.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> most times this is caused by trying to convert from nstc to pal and visa versa (ie 23 to 25 frames per second) , make sure your convertion software is setup right and rip the sound using virtualdub and use the .wav as the sound source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i've heard you can use audiodub but it's a pain in the arse. I'm going to try Roxio 8 with some more expensive discs see what happens. I've downloaded the U.S version so it should be set up for NTSC.

Slightly off topic does anyone know what i have to type in in the RUN section of the start menu in order to switch off programs that run in the background on startup?


----------



## TheWiseOne (Sep 18, 2004)

albini13 said:


> Hey up folks.Â Wonder if someone could shed some light on a problem i have been having when copying dvd's. When i've dowloaded a torrent to my p.c they play back perfectly, when i copy them to disc using Nero 7 the lip sync is out.Â It's as though the sound has become detached from the picture.Â Can anyone help me try to work out what's going on and hopefully it's a simple thing to sort out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate.

If this is any help you could always try divx-to-dvd its the best way to get films you like to work on a dvd & its very easy to use.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/divxtodvd/divxtodvd.php

Its not free but its worth the cost its always works for me, The only downside its takes a few hours to transfer the movie in-to a working dvd-vob files so it works on any dvd.

I hope this has been a little help.

From

Toby


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking at the 23 fps number I would say thats probably the trouble.

DivxToDVD is a good idea, I use Ulead DVD Movie factory which came bundled with my Burner, takes about 40 mins to do a 1 hour movie. I get it to create an ISO file and burn that with NERO. Uleads conversion is good but burning is terrible.

Not sure what telly youve got but if its got a digital or component input (most flatscreens these days) it should do progressive scanning, if it does that should give you a much more stable output (Progressive is basically the same as your PC monitor).

Cheers

andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

type 'msconfig' no quotes in the runbox to disable startup items, ripping with vdub is easy load the movie then select audio>full processing mode then file>save wav , you will end up with a .wav file about 900+mb in size.

for avi to dvd i use winavi


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> type 'msconfig' no quotes in the runbox to disable startup items, ripping with vdub is easy load the movie then select audio>full processing mode then file>save wav , you will end up with a .wav file about 900+mb in size.
> 
> for avi to dvd i use winavi
> 
> ...


Hi all cheers for the replies. I've just completed the first trial using Roxio easy DVD creator 8. I burnt 4 episodes of a popular U.S Tv program and burnt it in NTSC the results were excellent, no lip sync prob but a reduction in picture quality. The only downside is it took the thing just over 5 hours to burn. I'm now doing a trial using PAL to see if it makes any difference.


----------

